# Things non-hobbyists say that Thrill you!



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, (hopefully) without this thread turning into a self-aggrandizing event, the "annoying things non-hobbyists say" thread inspired me to begin this one. I've read several comments that folks are tickled pink at the awe expressed by visitors when they realize those are REAL plants in that tank!

Also, someone said their wife WOULD know when a new plant or fish showed up in the tank. I think that speaks very well of the spouse!

I guess I'll start - 

I was thrilled when one of my friends saw an early 10 gal planted tank and said "Wow! its like a big green jewel!"

My BF, a little freaked out at first by the snails and shrimp, eventually warmed to all the critters, and I later heard him describe my 30 gal to someone else as "Jane's own private pond, with a whole ecosystem going on in there!". 

Or, a later conversation:
BF: With a hint of indignance "hey, how come the Angel fish only watch YOU?"
me: "Because I feed them."
BF: after a pause "Can I feed them?"
me: (thrilled) "Of Course!"
*grin!*

So what comments have pleased YOU the most?
-Jane


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Jane from Upton, from Amy in Holden....

I love it when my husband commented a few weeks ago, "Look how crystal clear that water is"

Thats even better than noticing a new haircut!


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

OH! Those little red shrimp are sooooooo cute! And your little neon looking fish (endler's) are adorable!!! So says the girlfriend. Never noticed the plants, though...........


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess I'm desperate and think it's great when someone comes over and even notices that there are tanks in right in front of their face, and when they go as far as asking if the plants in the tanks are really real, I'm thrilled. 

Signed, 
Lonely plant girl of the north....


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Whenever we have guests and they compliment the tank it really makes me happy... until I start talking at them rapidly about all the plants, and how cool they are and reeling off the latin names, and then before I've even finished that sentence i'm moving into talking about the rams and how much character they have... and their eyes glazed over a looooooooong time ago.. 


hehe. It's hard when your spouse doesn't share as much enthusiasm, so as soon as someone shows an interest you get so exciting that you just can't help yourself!

Although, my wife has commented a couple of times 'the tank looks good', which is nice


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

My fiance isn't into the tanks nearly as much as I am. But she does have some interest. She even has given her imput in plant placement, or rock placement. She does have an artistic eye for decorating. Perhaps if your spouces had some imput or thoughts into the tanks they might get a bit more interested. I'm not talking about letting them think they have say. I mean really giving them some imput. But then again its not me "letting" her have say I truly want her opinion. 


So it's more awarding when she'll coment that the foreground is starting to grow in. Or wow those plants are getting tall, maybe you could trim them and plant the cuttings over there? wouldn't that look nice?

Maybe you sacrifice placement5 of a plant that you may not like. But your gain is so much more. Theres nothing worse then a video game hog, how much fun is it to watch someone else play a good video game? So how much fun do you think it is to watch you play with your tanks? Maybe if you let someone else play the game they might get into it themselves? maybe?

Friends and family positive coments are nice. But when your signifigent other shows true interest. That is rewarding.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

it's sometimes not what they say...
it's the 'wow' goes all big eyed...then all the pocket cameras come out!

then the questions...A_Z...fish to plant to lights...even the older ones who will start saying things...back in my day there wasn't....how do you keep them so fresh looking, i had to throw them every two weeks[refering to plants]


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Fellow Massachusetts-er, Ann? Great! LOL - yeah, it IS better than noticing a new haircut!

And Standoyo - folks get their pocket cameras out? Wow - that speaks very well of your tanks!

I agree - when your significant other can "play" with you, its very rewarding.

-Jane


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm with Jan. My favorite thing is "Wow! are those real plants? I've never seen anything like that." This is best followed up by ten minutes of gawking at the tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Friend: "Hey John, did someone drop chunks of peppermints in your tank?"

_Me: Nope, those are shrimp. _

Friend: (gazes over the shrimp) "No way! Those peppermint things are shrimp. Whoa, there's red ones in there too." (continues to gaze)

_Me:Yup all, shrimp. _

Friend: "Dude, that's cool."

After that hook, he continues to question each aspect of the tank. Regulator, co2 cylinder, glass diffuser, plants, fish, etc. But when he leaves...

Friend: "$30 bucks a pop you say...How about a friendly friend's discount?"

_Me: No Dice! But I'll give you some plants to get you started._
Friend: "Deal!"

Another one hooked...

-John N.


----------

